# My boy Henry



## JackRobertson (Feb 10, 2014)

Here is my dog Henry. He is an Airedale/St. Bernard mix.


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

Cool mix!  Very handsome face


----------



## JackRobertson (Feb 10, 2014)

Another one.


----------



## JackRobertson (Feb 10, 2014)

He has a cheesy grin


----------



## JackRobertson (Feb 10, 2014)

He saw a deer.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow cool the airedale is sooo prominent, cool dog!


----------



## JackRobertson (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks! Yes, the Airedale is strong in him. He gets his height and weight from the St. Bernard. Thank goodness he didn't get the drooling from a St. Bernard.


----------



## JackRobertson (Feb 10, 2014)

Here is Henry at the dog park playing with a Great Dane


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Very unique looking dog! Would love to see more pics


----------



## JackRobertson (Feb 10, 2014)

Our other dogs, Blazer and Sock Monkey. Blazer is a Border Collie/Boxer mix and Sock Monkey is a Golden Lab/German Shepard mix.


----------



## JackRobertson (Feb 10, 2014)

We got Blazer & Henry the same toy after Christmas. We've decided one dog is Andy from Toy Story and the other one is Sid. These pics were taken about 15 minutes after we gave them the toys.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Cute dogs!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Your dog is very nice looking. And what a combo of breeds!


----------



## JackRobertson (Feb 10, 2014)

Henry is ready for work.


----------



## JackRobertson (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks! They are great dogs.


----------

